# Crunch---- Uh, Oh!!!!



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey guys I need a little advice. While in Mexico last week I made a slight miscalculation of our height and manage to completely crush our AC unit on a large metal pole that was over an open air grocery store parking lot. Why it was even there I will never know as there was no height restrictions in the entire parking lot itself, but hey it's Mexico!--> not an excuse, I know I screwed up







. My question is can I order parts for carrier AC units, I need all new plastics intake fan, but the motor and all copper is still intact and runs great. I don't even think any freon leaked out but that will have to be checked for sure. Now I just have to push the roof up about 1/2" to get the pantry door to open all the way-it now barely hits the plastic trim on the intake grill.

Thanks ahead of time for your help in this extremely frustrating and stupid mistake.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Contact Carrier directly to see if you can get the parts you need directly or if they have recommendations for parts re sellers. Expect about $200 for the cover and fan. You can find universal covers at Camping World but I would try to get an exact replacement.

Did the ceiling just come loose or did you manage to bend the rafters??


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

Probably wouldn't hurt to go ahead and file an insurance claim. You may end up with some water leaking if the integrity of the roof was compromised. You did get coverage for losses in Mexico, didn't you?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I reiterate what CamperAndy said - you may have bent the rafters. If the faceplate of the AC unit in the ceiling inside is interfering with a door, I think you have bigger problems than just the AC cover. I would have the dealer take the AC unit off and inspect the rafters. If they are damaged, maybe they can be bent back.

Man, that must have made you heartsick when it happened. That's the pits. I hope it all works out for you.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

OMG, Sorry to heat that
But I would take it back to the dealer and see if they can do anything about the roof
They should have a better idea on how to fix something like like
Hope you get it all straighten out

Don


----------



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the help. Yes I do have Mexican insurance, but I will see what this is going to cost before I claim anything with an insurance company. The rafters hav been bent downward somewhat, about 1/2" max. My plan is to get some 2X4s on edge to span multiple rafters and use a hydraulic jack to "bend" them back in shape just enough to open the pantry door. I also contacted carrier and found out that I have a carrier dealer just up the freeway from me, I will drop by there and see what they say. Maybe this is a good time to upgrade to a ductless system.

Do you think that my plan to "bend" the rafters will be sufficient?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mcculloch,

Man, sorry about your mishap!

I can't help you with any technical knowledge but will add my sincere thoughts and prayers that you get it all fixed up as good as new real quick!

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Let me put my work hat on for a second -- and take off my integrity hat -- sometime its one in the same but not often...

There is no way for the insurance company to know if you did the damage in Mexico or US .. i would check which one had the lowest deductible and which one was going to cost you less in the long run... unless that is you simply got a "rider" to the policy for Mexico.

I agree with everyone else that you may have bent your rafters and damaged your roof... they are aluminum rafters and soft plywood and can barely support the weight of a grown man let alone a force of a couple of tons smashing down on top of it ...

Before i did anything i would try to get a free estimate from a dealer -- if he says its just the A/C parts then do that yourself -- I have replaced mine myself completely twice (long story) and it was a breeze...

if he says you have internal damage -- thats when you check wiht the insurance company ...

just make sure you check first before you give a statement -- sometimes giant branches smashing into the trailer (act of God) is covered while "there I was - pulling the trailer into a stationary overhead object" is not .. I am not saying to lie -- that would be wrong -- i would just not offer much more then required for explanation -- and if you don't want to lie just say -- "i have no recollection as to how the event occured"...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow! Glad you didn't get sent to Mexican jail! Good luck in repairing...sounds easy enough.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear what happened. I would keep all receipts just in case you need to go thru your insurance.

Good Luck with your repairs.

Thor


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I would be careful trying to "jack up" the rafters with 2 x 4s. While on first thought this might be workable, the fact is the force you apply to the rafters also is applied to the floor of the camper.

It highly feasible that you might cause damage to the floor trying to fix damage to the roof.

Just my $.02.

Dan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would say it would work to jack it up since the floor is much stronger then the roof rafters.

I also wonder why you think a ductless system is better then the ducted one?


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow Bummer, same as everyone else, check dealer, insurance and such.

When you go to push up the roof with the jack put down a 2x2x3/4 inch piece of plywood to set the jack on to disperse the weight across a couple of floor beams.
Also take measurements in a few places to determine stock height, while crushed and after jacking. Do not want to go too far up! Better safe than sorry.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

sorry to hear about your trailer, hopefully it can be fixed. 
that being said, i just got back from mexico friday and i hate to say this, but no way would i tow our outback into that country. the people drive crazy and most of the roads are just plain tore up, also i bet you had to go to the right at the border and pull over so they could go through it looking for anything illegal









darrel


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I hate to hear that, hope everything turns out alright, keep us informed.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Let me put my work hat on for a second -- and take off my integrity hat -- sometime its one in the same but not often...
> 
> There is no way for the insurance company to know if you did the damage in Mexico or US ..
> 
> ...


I would wash the burrittos off the roof first.









Thanks for reminding us all that we need to be aware of the height so we don't have the same problem. Good luck with the fix.


----------

